# The trains of Disney



## train4myboys

It was quite some trip. My boys could not get enough of the trains. They could have ridden the one around the Magic Kingdom all day, every day. I didn't manage to get any monorail pictures, everytime it came close I was busy folding two strollers and wrangling children! 

Here's some pictures of the authentic steam engines in the Magic Kingdom:























































The Rafiki Planet Watch train in Animal Kingdom goes on a round trip with a stop at the conservation station, which has a petting zoo and lots of information about the animals at the Animal Kingdom. The boys didn't care to get off, so we rode that one around a few times as well. This train looked like a diesel with an artifically aged steam body on it.














































And even with riding all of those trains, they still had to ride the little one at Downtown Disney everytime we were there:










After riding all of those trains, when we were back in the room they would rearrange all of the deck furniture to make play trains. They just can't get enough of trains. We ended up buying them a DUPLO Lego train set, and they've been playing with it ever since we got home. 

And Disney, being Disney, even has special whistle signs:


----------



## stationmaster

I may be mistaken, but those engines were actual working engines, as were the cars. They were rescued by Walt Disney and refurbished for his parks.Loks like they have a back up to be done too.

Bob


----------



## train4myboys

stationmaster said:


> I may be mistaken, but those engines were actual working engines, as were the cars. They were rescued by Walt Disney and refurbished for his parks.Loks like they have a back up to be done too.
> 
> Bob


The first three trains were built for Disney, 5/8s scale replicas per his direction. In the 60s they found it easier to buy narrow guage trains as the short lines were shutting down. They bought three for Disneyland, and in the very late 60s bought four for Disneyworld. those were refurbished, along with their freight cars for the parks. 

The freight cars were originally used as open cattle cars prior to having seats added facing the side of the train.


----------



## norgale

They sure keep those trains clean. Be the envy of any railroad. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Somewhat of a subject diversion, but ...

I took the kids to *Santa's Villiage * in NH earlier this summer. They have a "steam" loco that tows passengers around the park. Built in the '50's and nicely maintained.

My favorite part is the RR crossing signals. When the train approached, the bell start chiming ...

Ding Ding Ding 
Ding Ding Ding
Ding Dong Dung Ding Dong

(Jingle Bells !!!)

TJ


----------

